# EEA2 certificate of application



## sadat (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi,

Basically I have applied EEA2 on August still I haven't received certificate of application. I spoke to ukba last Friday they said my application some one needs to assist, that's why getting late. At the same time my visa finish end of September, I got to provide certificate of app to my employer which I haven't received. Can u pls anyone suggest me what can I provide to employer. And how long it will take to get my acknowledgment.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

sadat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Basically I have applied EEA2 on August still I haven't received certificate of application. I spoke to ukba last Friday they said my application some one needs to assist, that's why getting late. At the same time my visa finish end of September, I got to provide certificate of app to my employer which I haven't received. Can u pls anyone suggest me what can I provide to employer. And how long it will take to get my acknowledgment.


Hi,

Could you please elaborate further in "my application some one needs to assist".

Hoping that you had made copies of the application, present it to your employer. Also, show your employer this:UK Border Agency | Residence documents for non-EEA family members of EEA nationals. You don't have to actually carry/have/hold one.

When exactly did you send your application? Mind in some cases it might take 4-6 weeks, and in some others months. UK Border Agency | How to apply for residence documents as the non-EEA family member of an EEA national. Go down to the more information section, and click on: When you have submitted your application form, will the UK Border Agency send you an acknowledgement?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## sadat (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.

I have been applied on 2nd August 2012 and I spoke to UKBA 14th September 2012 they confirmed that they received my application.

It's about more than 6 weeks I have waiting for acknowledge. 

I have applied EEA2 on the ground economically self sufficient. My wife is Europe national and I have sent the following docs.

1. Passport for both of us.
2. Marriage certificate.
3. Payslip of mine for last 5years.
4. P60- for last 5yrs.
5. Tenency agreement.
6. Utility bills.
7. Comprehensive sickness insurance.

So pls advise me what to do. I have gone thro the website it's help. 

My worry what docs I can provide to employer. If I didn't provide certificate of application probably I may loose the job.

Thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

sadat said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I have been applied on 2nd August 2012 and I spoke to UKBA 14th September 2012 they confirmed that they received my application.
> 
> ...


Hi,

While your employer can rightfully dismiss you, it could open a pandora box, as they might violate EU rules. However, you have not satisfied UKBA nor met EU rules for that matter, that your spouse is EXERCISING TREATY RIGHTS. Remember, this is not about you, this is about her.

Your options:
1. Satisfy UKBA by sending bank statements showing enough funds.
2. Withdraw your application, ask your spouse to find a part-time job (20-25 hrs per week), reapply.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

just trying to ascertain as I'll be going through this myself-
did you have to show that your wife had a job?
can I ask why you left it so late to apply if the application can take six months and your visa is about to expire (not being smart, just honestly wondering) or is this the residency card?
Or am i confused and I'm not following your thread properly.

I'm just lost as to why the spouse needs to have a job if the applicant has a job themselves?

best of luck, this EAA thing is great!!


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

just trying to ascertain as I'll be going through this myself-
did you have to show that your wife had a job?
can I ask why you left it so late to apply if the application can take six months and your visa is about to expire (not being smart, just honestly wondering) or is this the residency card?
Or am i confused and I'm not following your thread properly.

I'm just lost as to why the spouse needs to have a job if the applicant has a job themselves?

best of luck, this EAA thing is great!!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

nicky29 said:


> just trying to ascertain as I'll be going through this myself-
> did you have to show that your wife had a job?
> can I ask why you left it so late to apply if the application can take six months and your visa is about to expire (not being smart, just honestly wondering) or is this the residency card?
> Or am i confused and I'm not following your thread properly.
> ...


Hi,

FYI: What the applicant - Non EEA- does, is irrelevant. What matters here is what the EEA National does.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

ok good to know, so in order to apply for this EEA permit the EA national must have a job in the UK?

Gracias Jorge


----------



## sadat (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks

Just to clarify to give a clarity of my situation. 

My partner is EEA national and she is not working at the moment but exercising treaty rights by economic self sufficient and we do have comprehensive medical insurance.

But I am non eea national and I am working full time and I sent out my bank statement and payslip, p60 for last 5 years.

I been in this country from 2006 the reason i have applied for eea 2 again I haven't got comprehensive medical insurance for last five years, but I got it now.

Big worry they didn't send out the certificate of application for last 7 weeks now.

Thanks


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

ok thanks for clearing that up for me, i had no idea there's an eea 2, or what that does.
good luck hope it works out, i don't understand that even after being there for 6 years + you still have to keep applying and justifying your stay! that's shocking.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

nicky29 said:


> ok thanks for clearing that up for me, i had no idea there's an eea 2, or what that does.
> good luck hope it works out, i don't understand that even after being there for 6 years + you still have to keep applying and justifying your stay! that's shocking.


Hi,

Here's the run down for the non-EU:
1) Apply for a EEA-Family Permit to have entry clearance. EU National has a 90 days grace period. After that must prove to be EXERCISING TREATY RIGHTS.
2) While in the UK, apply for the RC using EEA2 form
3) After 5 years, non-EU can apply for permanent residence by using EEA4 form

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## sadat (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes I know I can apply for permanent residence but unfortunately my eea partner wasn't working and I didn't have medical insurance, that's why again I did apply for rc


----------



## sadat (Jun 2, 2012)

Can anyone suggest me I have been waiting two months for certificate of application, I spoke to HO and they said my application is assisted so case worker will be sending out the acknowledgement but not sure when? Pls advice.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,



sadat said:


> Can anyone suggest me I have been waiting two months for certificate of application, I spoke to HO and they said my application is assisted so case worker will be sending out the acknowledgement but not sure when? Pls advice.


Sadly, UKBA has seen easier days and EURO Case workers have had less work in the past. 

Absolutely all applications are taking longer than anticipated.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## sulman (Feb 26, 2013)

*COA and Resident Card*

Hi guys,
Finally waits come to an end:
My processing time for EEA2 application 

Dates:
Applied on: 04 feb 2013
UKBA recieve: 06 feb 2013 (confirm By royal mail)
COA receive : 07 March 2013 (issued date 27 Feb 2013)
And Allowed to work 
Resident Card and all the supported documents: 14 March 2013 (issued date 06 March 2013)
It took just a week between COA and Resident card issued 
Whole processing time just 5 weeks..

Documents attached with my application:
Marriage certificate,
Passports both of us
My current Visa card (Non EU member as a student )
Proof of address (just a one water bill)
Bank statement, one payslip and a letter from her employer (EU member)
...........................................that's was all nothing else.
Bless you all and Best of Luck!!!


----------



## .209400 (Mar 13, 2013)

A question on the self-sufficient part. Is there a magic number of how much savings you need to have to be able to declare yourself self sufficient?

My partner (Non-EEA) is working full time, I am currently not working. We want to apply as Self Sufficient for the RC. We have comp health insurance.

Her job is well paying so we'll be ok moneywise and we have some savings. DO we just give print outs of our bank balance? Is there an amount of money that we need to have? Should we also mention her salary or do they not take that into account?


Cheers!

Andrew


----------



## IC1985 (Sep 21, 2012)

The UKBA's customer service is miserable, so I'm not surprised you're getting unclear answers. However, they are generally more direct when your application has been in process more than the 6 month deadline. If you aren't getting the answers you need via phone, my suggestion would be to send them a formal letter.

It may sound obtuse, also, but you could also contact the office of your MP. They sometimes help with these things.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


flightrisker said:


> A question on the self-sufficient part. Is there a magic number of how much savings you need to have to be able to declare yourself self sufficient?
> 
> My partner (Non-EEA) is working full time, I am currently not working. We want to apply as Self Sufficient for the RC. We have comp health insurance.
> 
> ...


The rule of thumb: show original bank statements with enough funds to cover all the household expenses for at least 6 months. 

Mind that her salary/earnings are rather irrelevant, what you do/prove is what matters.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## travellingwu (May 5, 2013)

Hello all EEA2 applicants and people in the know!

I've sent my EEA2 application in on 12 July and I know it hasn't been very long yet, but I am hoping to get at least the COA quickly (judging from some of the processing times that some of you have posted..)
Does this COA arrive as a letter in the mail? Do you just get a happy surprise in the post some day? Is it possible to find out if the COA is on its way to me or if my application is just chucked in a dark room only to be seen when they have cleared the backlog? 
I'm hoping that as my husband had already received his EEA1 and we have included it in the application, things will move much faster?

Thanks all


----------



## travellingwu (May 5, 2013)

I think I'm psychic - I wrote the above post today, and today I receive a letter from Home Office - which I can only assume is my Certificate of Application. It is an acknowledgement of my application but it does not mention my eligibility to work. Is it given that I am eligible to work unless otherwise stated? (seeing as some of the posters have mentioned that their specifically did not allow them to work??)

Thanks!!


----------



## travellingwu (May 5, 2013)

The letter I received looks very different from what was posted here • View topic - EEAFamilyPermit: apply as UP or get married and apply as CP?


----------

